# [A] Erwachsenengilde sucht Verstärkung



## Lailo (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

..zuerst eine kleine Gildenvorstellung: 

Wir sind eine Casualgilde von ca. 60 Accounts / 150 Chars, die sich Phoenix nennt und aus erwachsenen Spielern (Durchschnittsalter ca. 35 Jahre) besteht. Wir haben Familie, Job, Studium oder sogar alles zusammen und deshalb nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit zu spielen. Unsere Hauptspielzeit ist zwischen ca. 19:00-1:00 Uhr und es sind durchschnittlich ca. 20-30 Leute abends online. 
Unsere Gilde zeichnet sich durch einen sehr guten Zusammenhalt, eine gute Stimmung und die Gemeinsamkeit aller Spieler vor allem Spaß zu haben und zwar rundum - ingame, im TS und im Forum - aus. Wir sehen dieses Spiel als ein Hobby, aber erfreuen uns natürlich dennoch oder gerade deswegen an gemeinsamen Erfolgen. 

Wir spielen PvE, PvP und RP:

Im RP-Bereich machen wir vor allem Events in kleineren Abständen, im PvP-Bereich gehen einige BGs und einige Arena. 

Im PVE laufen wir täglich mehrere Instanzen (standard & hero). Wir haben zwei interne 10er Naxx-Gruppen und die 25iger liefen wir bisher mit einigen Externen.  Ab dem 19.03. wollen wir das wieder gerne intern angehen und (nicht nur) dafür suchen wir noch Dich!


..dann eine kleine Suchaktion: 

Wir wollen uns nicht arg vergrößern, aber suchen für ein ausgewogenes Spiel noch klassenunabhängig 2-3 Spieler, die bereits den 80. Zirkel erreicht haben oder kurz davor stehen. Vorallem nach einem heilenden Abenteurer halten wir Ausschau. Alle anderen sind natürlich auch willkommen, nur bei den Jägern müssen wir leider kürzer treten, obwohl wir sie sehr mögen (wir haben schon genügend).

Falls wir Dein Interesse geweckt haben, freuen wir uns, von Dir zu hören. Hier, ingame, in unserem Forum oder auch per TS. Fragen kannst Du uns natürlich auch gern stellen. 

Vielleicht ja bis bald. Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


*Details: *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fraktion: Allianz 
Realm: Todeswache 
Derzeit gesucht: 2-3 Spieler
Kontakt: http://phoenix-hort.de/


Wotlk Raidprogress
10er
Das Obsidiansanktum: clear
Archavons Kammer: clear
Naxx: 14/15

25iger  (gemeinsam mit einigen Externen)
Das Obsidiansanktum: clear
Archavons Kammer: clear
Naxx: 13/15


----------



## Lailo (19. Februar 2009)

- ist noch aktuell, wir beißen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lailo (24. Februar 2009)

Einen heilenden Abenteurer konnten wir ausfindig machen, wir freuen uns noch auf weitere Helden!


----------



## Lailo (28. Februar 2009)

.. schon wieder Seite 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/We-Schubs


----------



## Laatok (3. März 2009)

Hi, 

ich denke im Moment ggf. über einen Serverwechsel nach. Das Ganze wird sich im Lauf der nächsten Wochen entscheiden. Vom Familienstand und Alter würde das denke ich ganz gut zu euch passen. Bin 33 Jahre alt, verheiratet mit Kind. 
Spiele zz als Main einen Blut-DK (fullepic def und off equip, Naxx 10er Clear), habe aber auch noch einen 80er fullepic Holypala (t7&25er equip), sowie nen 70er Krieger und 70er Dudu.

Da ein Hereinschnuppern bei euch direkt mit einem Serverwechseln verbunden ist, muss ich mir über diese Entscheidung erstmal klar werden.
Allerdings finde ich den ersten Eindruck von euch (Website) sehr ansprechend und einladend.


----------



## Lailo (4. März 2009)

Laatok schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich denke im Moment ggf. über einen Serverwechsel nach. Das Ganze wird sich im Lauf der nächsten Wochen entscheiden. Vom Familienstand und Alter würde das denke ich ganz gut zu euch passen. Bin 33 Jahre alt, verheiratet mit Kind.
> Spiele zz als Main einen Blut-DK (fullepic def und off equip, Naxx 10er Clear), habe aber auch noch einen 80er fullepic Holypala (t7&25er equip), sowie nen 70er Krieger und 70er Dudu.
> ...


Hallo Laatok,

das freut mich, wenn wir Dich ansprechen und Dir unser Portal gefällt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du auch erst einmal mit einem kleinen Char reinschnuppern oder wir schnacken einmal im TS oder beides. Falls Du noch Fragen hast, kannst Du sie natürlich auch gern hier und/oder in unserem Forum im Bereich "Fragen an uns" stellen. (http://phoenix-hort.de/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=3). Dort werden sich sicher auch einige der Mitglieder äußern und Deinen Eindruck erweitern.

Beste Grüße
Rai


----------



## Lailo (16. März 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

obigen Beitrag habe ich aktualisiert. Vorallem einen heilenden Helden vermissen wir noch. Auch Schadensmacher sind noch willkommen (außer Jäger, obwohl wir sie sehr mögen - wir haben bereits genügend).

LG
Lailo


----------

